# SPONSORS > TMC Iberia >  2º Concurso Fotográfico TMC Iberia

## TMC IBERIA

2º Concurso fotográfico TMC IBERIA. Chegou o 2º concurso da TMC Iberia. Estamos novamente á procura da melhor fotografia de um animal TMC no seu aquário! Envie-nos a sua participação para iberia@tropicalmarinecentre.co.uk. 
Envie-nos apenas uma foto, de um peixe ou coral, não do aquário completo, até dia 27/09/2012. No seu email deverá constar o seu nome, a espécie e a loja onde o adquiriu.
As fotografias serão colocadas para votação por ordem de chegada, tal como recepcionadas e as votações na nossa página estarão abertas até ao dia 05/10/2012. Quanto mais cedo nos enviar a sua foto, mais probabilidade tem de angariar votos! A foto mais votada na nossa página receberá 1 ponto. Todas as lojas que nos visitem no nosso próximo Dia TMC, irão também votar a melhor foto. A foto mais votada desta forma receberá outro ponto. A Equipa TMC Iberia irá também contribuir com o seu voto, sendo que a foto escolhida por toda a equipa, receberá do mesmo modo um ponto. No dia 8/10/2012 será anunciado o vencedor, a foto com mais pontos. O prémio será revelado em breve, mas prepare-se para o vir receber ás nossas instalações numa visita guiada com a sua loja, onde comprou o seu animal TMC vencedor! Esperamos a sua participação! Não duvide em colocar aqui as suas questões. Cumprimentos da Equipa TMC

----------

